# Marble Floor Polishing



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hoping someone can help - we have recently moved to a new apartment (I'm new to Dubai but hubby been here a while) - the marble floors need polishing - can anyone recommend someone to do this ?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Which development are you in?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Debc_berg said:


> Hoping someone can help - we have recently moved to a new apartment (I'm new to Dubai but hubby been here a while) - the marble floors need polishing - can anyone recommend someone to do this ?


I would suggest that you contact your landlord and liaise with him to arrange for this to be done. There should also be a maintenance company in your building, who will be able to provide you with a quote, though they do tend to be more expensive than an independent company.

I can't really offer any more advice but your should try googling for companies.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Which development are you in?


JBR Jim


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I would suggest that you contact your landlord and liaise with him to arrange for this to be done. There should also be a maintenance company in your building, who will be able to provide you with a quote, though they do tend to be more expensive than an independent company.
> 
> I can't really offer any more advice but your should try googling for companies.


Thanks we have tried to do this thru' our landlord but he thinks washing them is enough and they still appear dull and stained due to construction work that has taken place in the apartment so we feel our only option is to do this ourselves independently - will try googling just kind of hoped someone would have been able to recommend a decent trust worthy company


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I know a guy that can do this. He is reasonable and does a great job. I use him for some properties that I let out. PM me and i'll give you his details, but be aware the materials used in some towers in JBR were not that great and this could be a direct result of that, hence polishing might not get the desired result.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I know a guy that can do this. He is reasonable and does a great job. I use him for some properties that I let out. PM me and i'll give you his details, but be aware the materials used in some towers in JBR were not that great and this could be a direct result of that, hence polishing might not get the desired result.


Thanks Jim will do


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Debc_berg said:


> Thanks Jim will do


Did you my reply?


----------

